# preseason training



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

anybody here do anything to get ready for snowboarding or skiing. im riding my short board lately thats about it. anybody have any better ideas that could help prevent knee injuries happening later in the season. 

work out tips, stretches?


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

I'm one of those "tele-ers", so my training needs may be different than snowboarders, but I usually try to really ramp up the mountain biking in the fall, and then emphasize lunges and squats in the gym when the weather doesn't allow biking

but as I realized last winter when I didn't start skiing until after the first of the year, because I was sick of I-70 traffic and all the crowds before all the resorts are fully opened--the reason to put up with crappy early season skiing, is to be in shape for the prime season skiing--first day of the season in 3' of mashed potatoes, while amazing, is definitely a challenge for the ol' legs!

I am gettin' amped for the season!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

As far as knee protection goes, ham curls are one of the best exercises you can do because it works muscles behind the knee (people naturally build the quads up skiing/boarding and a lot of injuries result from the unbalanced structure of strong quad and weak ham). Obviously, squats, lunges, and cardio are always good.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*P90X*

P90X!! Plyometrics!! I do plyometrics, cardio, lunges, and squats for ski season! I do the P90X program for overall training (climbing, kayaking, skiing, hiking, etc.), and I love it!!!! It's not for everyone though!!:mrgreen:


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the tips count, i do 0 leg traing besides boarding and it would probably help my lower back out more than just my usual stretchs.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Although a teler myself. I like to trail run the down hill seems to work muscles that come into play while skiing. So I mtbike, Trail run(Quandry yesterday) and later on in mid Oct will start full squats with light weights and high reps. 44th season and I am even more excited than the early ones. sj


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

sj said:


> Although a teler myself. I like to trail run the down hill seems to work muscles that come into play while skiing. So I mtbike, Trail run(Quandry yesterday) and later on in mid Oct will start full squats with light weights and high reps. 44th season and I am even more excited than the early ones. sj


 
44 seasons... damn, whats your prediction on the weather to be?


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Well I think that scientist will tell you that mid Pacific water temps and Jet Stream are the answer. But alas there is not a thing on this Planet that is more optimistic than a ski bum in early fall. In the 80's and 90's the second best snow year followed the best. So I am thinking 105% to 115% of 30 year average. With a little let off in the spring which has been a trend of this decade. sj


----------



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

*get your seasons straight*

While you guys are doing squats in the gym Gore is above 1500/black 1060/bluegrass etc. A lot of us will be kayaking. Ski yourself into shape when there is actually snow. So many people are so eager for skiing in October when there is great kayaking to be done, and then when the skiing is great in April/May they put the skis away and just wait for the snow in CO to melt.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you tell me to go boat, black canyon 7 hours/ gore 5 hours/ bluegrass 2housrs is the only thing close and im on call and working all week. want to join me in the playpark where its barely high enough to spin? didn't think so.

freeheelingtom i will be ripping breck before you get your skis out of your closet! which is going to be only 2 months away 8 weeks aint shit.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

you cant "rip it at breck" because breck sucks major donkey dick.

rip it somewhere cool like the 'boat, or Crusty Butt, or Silverton, or Wolf Creek.

going to breck is like sitting in the play park, yeah its fun for about ten minutes, and then you realize you need to go somewhere else, BADLY


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

The only reason i used breck is that is where he is from.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

well that would suck even more.....i have one word of advice: move


----------

